# Broken Waterman Phileas



## apple320 (Feb 9, 2010)

Broken Waterman Phileas

I have always liked this pen with it's large nib so when this one broke I wanted to use the nib, but the nib has to be used with the correct feed so I could not just install it into one of my nib sleeves so I had to make a complete section around the feed and the nib.  I made it to take a Cross refill as it has a tapered neck so I knew the seal would remain tight.

So here is the before and after pen





















Chris


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice.

How did you cut the threads?


----------



## Jim Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful job, I love the new blank.  Which blank is it?

Jim Smith


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 9, 2010)

Chris,
I just keeps getting better and better.  I just my have to break my FP and send it you you to return.  I really like the way it came out.  The threads are terrific.


----------



## apple320 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Waterman*

Thanks Cris

Funny you can do the most with pens you are not worried about making worse.

How are you making out on your new lathe?


Threads were cut on the old South Bend.

Chris


----------

